# Cutter selection for Winpcpro



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just started learning Winpcsign 2010. It says it supports all US cutters, but when I go to settings to select a cutter, it does not list my Laserpoint. It only lists the MH cutters. Will it cut ok if I select one of them?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have 3 cutters but the one I wanted to use with that software was my Laserpoint 24 and as you stated this cutter is not an option. I asked someone who sells the product for assitance and they said they would look into it but I never heard back. If you get it figured out post back to let us know.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I think I have good news for you. I spoke with signmax this morning and he directed me to just use any cutter from us cutter in my selection in the cutter settings. Just make sure too, that you select the proper connection, mine is com3, for instance. I did get it to cut a little test square. So, it is communicating and functioning. I am having some trouble with cutting the sticky flock for rhinestones. I know the cutter can do it cause I can do it from signcut, but, when I try to cut them from winpc, it starts, the blade goes down and it stops. But, I think it's a solvable problem. Just got to figure it out. Maybe someone here can help with that. j


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got some help and I did get the cutter to cut the sticky flock with a 1 pass cut. However, if I try to do a 2-pass cut, it does the same thing, cuts one circle and stops with the blade down in the material. Any thoughts?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Jamie,
Have you tried to just copy another copy of the design on top of itself instead of trying to use the 2-pass option? This kind of fools the cutter. The only problem with this method is that usually it will cut the design out once then it will go back and cut it out the second time after the first cut is entirely finished. Does that make since? It just takes a little longer that way, but it should cut it twice that way.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, that makes sense and I can live with it taking a bit longer. After all, these are templates and you just cut them once. It's not like it's a production line. And that is such a great suggestion. However, it always bugs me a lot when something doesn't work like it's supposed to. So, even though, problem is probably solved. I would love to make it do it like it's supposed to. But, I'm still thrilled to have a way to get it done!!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I had the LP24 and ended up upgrading to a different cutter.. the LP24 never worked correctly, never cut templates the way it should have. Big, big difference with the new cutter.. no more problems at all.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I will upgrade eventually. Bought so much different equipment, that I had to keep it low for each piece until the business comes in to upgrade. I'll probably move to a Rowland when I can. Of course, I'd love one of those printing/cutting machines. I just want it all. Right now, I also have my eye on a Brother pr650 embroidery machine. (and an Anajet dtg). never hurts to hope, huh?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Jamie for the update, I just set up the LP24 to work with the Winpcsign software and as you stated any Us cutter will run it. I just cut 6 templates for customers. I used hartco for those though. I selected 2 passes and it cut perfectly on each pass. I then cut out my first initial as a test using sticky flock and again cut perfectly with 2 passes. The problem you are experiencing.....I have no clue as I am not having any issues.

Thanks again.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, gee thanks. I thought you were going to tell me what I was doing wrong. It is good information. though, to know that your system, being same as mine, is working. That tells me I"ve just got something wrong.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I see posts regarding the degree of the blade and the downforce. I don't know how to determine this on my laserpoint 24. Can anyone help?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

the tip of the blade should be sticking out of the blade holder half the width of a credit card, and you should be using a 60 degree blade to cut template material.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

how do I know if it is a 60 degree blade?


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Also, it seems I can set pressure (is this the downforce?) on my cutter itself, and it seems you can set pressure in the software. Do you do both or no?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you are using the blade that came with it I think it is a 45 degree blade. You would have to buy a 60 degree blade. I set the downforce on the machine only. Yesterday was really the first time I actually used the software even though I have had it almost a year or more, so as to setting the downforce in the software...I have no idea.


----------



## mrsark87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know about the blades that come with the laserpoint 24? I have 3 blades, don't know if they are all the same or 3 different ones. They all look alike.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

With my laserpoint 24, I received a pack of 3 blades, all were 45 degree blades. Also on the little cover of the blade package it tells you what size they are. (Well at least mine had a small sticker with the size on it)


----------

